# Goose view blinds



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if these guys are still in business? A part broke on my blind and I googled them and can't seem to find them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.explorebeavertail.com/huntingblinds.html

they are owned by otter/beavertail now.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link! Hopefully they can send me a couple replacement parts, so I can get back into action.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

No problem. I've had 2 of the xterminator blinds for 6 years now...they take a ton of abuse. Don't use them more than 1 or 2 times a season any more, but I can't bring myself to get rid of them.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya this one is on its third season they are good blinds and I really like them. I have ripped the door a little bit on one side ( my fault) and then bam one morning one of the gun rests break off and two u-brackets both on the same side so it made that morning hunt quite difficult. They were around $200 in canada at the time I bought it which was at least $100 cheaper than any other blind at the time but I was suprised how good it looks and the abuse it can take. It's helped me harvest a ton of geese over the past few years for sure though.


----------

